# 2005 X-Trail 2.5L intermitently won't start



## GordieHowl9 (Jan 10, 2015)

Re: 2005 X-Trail 2.5L (gas) Auto 

My X-Trail intermittently will crank normally but won't start. I wait 5-30min and then it starts okay and runs with no problems until a few days later after many short trips it won't start again i wait for 5-30min then its okay again. The truck always cranks well even when it won't start.
The problem seems electronic as once its starts there are no issues while its running until the next unpredictable time it fails so fuel must be flowing normally meaning fuel pump & filter are okay. 

I heard people have had problems with the Nissan Camshaft and Crankshaft position sensors but i'm really not sure if this could be my problem.

I was wondering if anyone has had this problem or have any ideas on what the intermittent starting problem might be ?

Thx 
GordieHowl9


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

For me it started like that, then it was on the highway.
It s a low cost repair even at the dealer (140$ for me) or you can do it your self (elbow grease not included).


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool. You can buy these at most auto parts stores or most stores can do this for free.

The codes that would be of concern are P0335 which is for the crankshaft position sensor and P0340 which is for the camshaft position sensor. Either one of those sensors could cause your problem. If you need to replace those sensors, always use OEM sensors that you can get from a Nissan dealer. Aftermarket sensors have been found to be unreliable or sometime DOA. If you find one of the sensors to be bad, it's advisable to replace both at the same time. I believe you can buy both as a kit from the Nissan dealer.


----------

